# Ghom Inferno post 1.0.3



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Howdy!

Der dicke Ghom hat seit 1.0.3 ja nun noch mehr Verdauungsprobleme gepatcht bekommen und seine Flatulenzen können einem seitdem doch ganz ordentlich die Laune vermiesen. Wer wie ich mit seinem DH seit 1.0.3 so seine Probleme bei dem Stinker hat, schaue sich folgendes Video an:

http://www.youtube.c...feature=mh_lolz

Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, habe aber gestern mal ein paar günstige Resiklamotten mit Geschicklichkeit und eine billige Armbrust mit LoH + Sockel für LoH-Stein + 3% Lifeleech aus dem AH geholt, gegen mein reguläres Equip getauscht und siehe da, nach ein paar Anläufen lag er wirklich im Dreck. Gedacht also für alle, die auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollen und mit dem richtigen Kite-Timing der Wolken ihre Schwierigkeiten haben. Einfach stehen, ballern und Life leechen.^^

Meine Werte beim Kill:

Resistenzen: 714 Giftresi, 500 physische Resi, 500 Resi @ all
Rüstung: rund 3.500
Leben: ca. 22.400
DpS: ca. 13.200
Leben pro Treffer: 1010
Lebensdiebstahl: 3%
Disziplin: um die 40

Rein für den Boss natürlich. Danach wieder umziehen und herkömmlich weiterspielen, denn so macht es zumindest mir definitiv keinen Spaß und ist halt eine Notlösung für den dicken Ghomster. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass an ihm nochmal gebastelt wird. Denn dass man auf solche doch arg unkonventionellen Mittel zurückgreift kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein. Also, gutes Gelingen.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte schon das ich mir eingebildet habe das er seit neustem schwerer ist als vorher und dachte einfach das liegt halt an mir irgendwie, gut zu wissen 
Aber ich muss wohl wirklich noch ein bissel basteln bei mir wenn man mit solchen, verhältnismäßig niedrigen DPS-Werten da doch so locker durchzukommen scheint.

Ist vom Design her übrigens irgendwie mein Lieblingsboss muss ich sagen. Ich fand damals bei Warhammer auch Nurgle, den Gott der Verpestung schon immer ganz cool...
Er könnte auch Azis kleiner stinkender Bruder sein, wenn ich mir ihn so ansehe


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Täusch Dich nicht, das hat in dem Fall nix mit der DpS zu tun! Der Build ist rein auf Ghom ausgelegt und darauf, den Schaden durch die hohen Resistenzwerte zu mildern und mit permanentem Lifeleech/ Life on Hit gegenzuheilen. Darum auch die Shurikenwolke und die Gasgranaten. Zusätzlich halt die Kuppel vom Geschützturm und die Schadensminderung von den Krähenfüßen. So zergt man ihn, wie im Video zu sehen, ganz allmählich runter. Davor und danach ist der Build und die Ausrüstung eher nicht anzuraten, auch wenn damit sicher ein DH-Tank möglich wäre. Aber es dauert einfach alles zu lange und mir persönlich macht es keinen Spaß so zu spielen, das war rein für Ghom. Hatte ihn zuvor diverse Male auf 20%, aber dann war stets einfach zuviel Gas im Raum. Also hab ich mir mit der Variante beholfen.

Zur Erläuterung: Seit 1.0.3 ist er gebufft worden und legt nicht nur eine Gaswolke unter sich, sondern auch unter den Spieler. Diese bleiben dazu noch wesentlich länger als vor dem Patch. So ist Ghom vom Easymode zu einem der schwersten Bosse überhaupt geworden. Oder sagen wir... Übungsintensivsten. Was sich allerdings nicht so wirklich mit den gestiegenen Reppkosten vereinbart, also ist diese etwas spezielle Art anzuraten. 

P.S. In punkto Vergleiche erinnert er mich eher an Fauldarm aus der Eiskronenzitadelle in WoW. Der hat auch immer den Nahkämpfern, die in seinem Rücken standen, ins Gesicht gefurzt und ständig den Raum mit seinen Gasen gefüllt.


----------



## ellwood (21. Juli 2012)

Mit etwas optimierten Gear kann man den DH sogar tanklastig spielen, was mir z.B. Sehr viel Spass macht. Habe so Diablo auf Inferno gelegt und der Weg zu ihm war auch recht entspannt, war daher auch ein DPS DH.


----------

